# looking for a yak



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

want to get a yak but not sure wut to go with i looked at a trident11 at bass pro i liked it but never been on one looking for any advice


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Where do you live? What are you planning on doing with it, fishing at with it? There are plenty of guys around that would let you paddle theirs for a test run if we know where you are.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

If you are local to me I have a Trident 13 Ill let you take for a spin. 

Also

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/spo/2367609271.html

saw that a few weeks back and he wouldnt budge on the price but called me back last week so he is willing to negotiate now.


----------



## R Watkins (Mar 29, 2011)

Wild River Outfitters is having their demo day today at 64th street, they will have hundreds of kayaks and reps to answer any questions.


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

I live in chesapeake and ill be goin in the bay and river


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

jasonr i looked at thae pics of the yak u posted i was wonderin when i could check it out


----------



## Trapper (Aug 20, 2007)

check your pm I have a Ocean Big Game for sale.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

jon1325 said:


> jasonr i looked at thae pics of the yak u posted i was wonderin when i could check it out


Pm me your number and next time I head out Ill give you a call man.


----------

